# Sick Gold Ram!



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

So I bought two gold rams about 5 months ago hoping it was a male female pair. Turns out their both male. Soon one has begun to stop swimming. He is now hovering to eat and has a concave stomach. He has been like this for a while and u started treating him with mardel quick cure as spoon as his condition got really bad. I need help to know whats wrong not sure if its internal parasites or what?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Is this an established tank? What are water parameters. Is the fish eating or spitting the food out?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

The tank has been running for almost a year now. He was eating but slowly developing a concave stomach an I had just done a water change 1 week ago.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> What are water parameters


 This is important.

I see you have him separated. Is the other ram bullying him? Are there other fish in the tank? Any other symptoms? Is the 'sick' fish still eating?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

If he isn't eating I would start a medication of metro on him.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

he has taken flake food, but is stilll not swimming :? i think it may be due to a swim bladder problem?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I found this...

http://freshwatercichlids.com/swim-bladder-disease

Any symptoms match up?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Iggy thank you that exactly what's happening. He stays on the bottom and usually struggles to swim to the top. Treaemt said for high fiber, how would I get a tiny ram to eat cucumber? Or what about veggie pellets or flakes?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

He is eating tropical tetra flakes just like the other male ram in the tank. It happenend when I moved the pair into a 10 gallon. Around 2 weeks later he couldn't swim. Maybe the other male ram might have punctured his swim bladder?


----------



## Pabs92 (May 17, 2016)

The stress of being terrorized by the other male could potentially have lowered his immune system making him more susceptible to infection.


----------

